# Hair on my Jeans



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What a well-written story.

I'm very sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I'm bawlin! Good job! This story is so sad because parts of it remind me of my own horse that died. I got her when I was 8 and she was 2 also. She died two years ago at the age of 19. I don't know what happened. I just found her dead in the field. I'll never know and I never got to say goodbye to her. All I know is that I promised her that I would never sell her and I never did.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks so much guys! I appreciate it! Caleybooth I'm sorry too, I don't know what I would've done if I hadn't gotten too say goodbye.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

My horse died 2 years ago as well, Okie, a quarter horse mare. my best friend becasue at 16 that was all i wanted. It was a dark night and the gate didnt get locked right and she and her friend got out and she was hit and killed by a car... When i got there to see my best friend on the ground she was still alive it was almost like she was waiting for me to get there so she could say goodbye because as soon as i her wrapped up in my arms she died i will never for get it... i miss her and your story was wonderfully written down to the T. Im so sorry for your loss...


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Casey, i appreciate it, I'm sorry too *hugs*


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

*hugs back* thanks, me too


----------



## sadstory1 (Oct 25, 2011)

very well written, made me chuckle and cry. Smokey is off to his rest home on Tuesday and although he will live there until the end of his days its still hard to say goodbye. all the things he does to annoy me i love him all the more for now i know he wont be with me anymore. youre story was very honest and very good. i enjoyed it and hope you write more stories about Wally


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

This is very well written and the reason being because it was written with your whole heart and that is very apparent. 

Such a sad story and I am so very sorry for your loss.



I hope you re-read this to yourself over and over again. One day, if you haven't already, you will realize the beauty in it. This horse gave you a taste of something we all have to deal with more than once throughout our lives -- the most difficult thing of all -- loss. We will lose things for all sorts of reasons....every reason imaginable even: death, money, power, love, and so many more. I think you dealt with the loss you were dealt perfectly. You allowed yourself to be upset but you also allowed yourself to let go. Letting go is the hardest part. However, every time we let go, we all have a little hair on our jeans left over. Nothing is ever lost completely. That hair holds memory and it being stuck to your jeans shows that while Wally was never really yours (no other living thing ever really belongs to anyone else), those memories have become who you are. 


Again, I am so very sorry for your loss. Knowing any of the above does not make it any easier to deal with. Lots of hugs sent your way.


----------

